# 7.5 shot for squirrels



## sb1010 (Dec 29, 2020)

Has anybody tried 7.5 shot size for squirrels,  were they effective?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 29, 2020)

They fell. Out the tree.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 29, 2020)

sb1010 said:


> Has anybody tried 7.5 shot size for squirrels,  were they effective?


I use a 20 gauge single shot and 7.5's will kill them but it makes a mess if you plan on eating them. 6's are better.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 29, 2020)

#4’s are best, then #5’s, then 6’s.   The smaller the shot, the more shot in a shell which equals more tore up meat. You will get better range, less tore up meat and more killing power with #4’s. Yes you can kill squirrels with 7 1/2 shot....but you better aim for their nose and they need to be closer.  It would be my very last choice for a shell for squirrels, those are birdshot, made for killing birds.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 29, 2020)

Id shoot 4's if I was insistent on using a shotgun.


----------



## Fletch_W (Dec 29, 2020)

Similar thread was posted here a few months ago and everybody said 6's, so I went and got some 6. Now everybody is saying 4's. 

Related question- I have a 22lr but I only have subs for backyard plinking. Would that drop a squirrel or just make him mad?


----------



## greg j (Dec 29, 2020)

You hit a squirrel in the head with a sub sonic 22  he's dead. Period. They're not that hard to kill,  same for 7 1/2 shot size.  A couple in the head/ neck and they are dead.


----------



## Railroader (Dec 29, 2020)

Still in the #6 crowd, here...


----------



## Fletch_W (Dec 29, 2020)

What choke are yall putting them 6's through?  20ga here in case that matters.


----------



## Railroader (Dec 29, 2020)

Modified.


----------



## jrickman (Dec 29, 2020)

I shoot 1oz of #6 at everything I shoot at with my shotgun, fur or feathers. If it's too big to die from a solid hit of that inside 50 yards, a rifle is called for.


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Dec 29, 2020)

7 1/2 's are the only shot shell I've ever used for squirrels.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 29, 2020)

I use 6's.  7.5's don't seem to be enough when they are up high in a tree


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 29, 2020)

Fletch_W said:


> What choke are yall putting them 6's through?  20ga here in case that matters.


Yep, always modified.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Dec 29, 2020)

7.5 and a full/improved modified killed 10 this morning


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 29, 2020)

RoosterTodd said:


> I use a 20 gauge single shot and 7.5's will kill them but it makes a mess if you plan on eating them. 6's are better.



yep.  If you plan on eating them, .22 subsonic head shots.


----------



## sb1010 (Dec 29, 2020)

I've been using 6 for squirrels,  it seems shotgun shells are getting harder to find.
I use 22lr if I think they will be on the ground more.


----------



## Mack in N.C. (Dec 29, 2020)

4's, 5's or 6's...........I would never use 7 1/2's.   will they work?  yes but lots dont even make it through the hide.      and if you are hunting Big Fox Squirrels like I do then definatly do not use anything smaller than 6.............


----------



## Mack in N.C. (Dec 29, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I use 6's.  7.5's don't seem to be enough when they are up high in a tree



^^^^this. you get a big old squirrel way up a tree and he will laugh when those 7 1/2  hit him.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Jan 7, 2021)

The best shot to use for em is whatever lead shot you have laying around. 6's-8's will get it done.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2021)

I like 40 grain solid lead roundnoses.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jan 7, 2021)

we always used high brass 6s for squirrels, 7.5s are dove shot.  I shoot a 3 inch magnum 12Ga 30 full for last 40 yrs


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 7, 2021)

Souhternhunter17 said:


> The best shot to use for em is whatever lead shot you have laying around. 6's-8's will get it done.


I have some buckshot laying around.  I guess I will try it!?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 7, 2021)

7.5 works great


----------



## Mattval (Jan 8, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> #4’s are best, then #5’s, then 6’s.   The smaller the shot, the more shot in a shell which equals more tore up meat. You will get better range, less tore up meat and more killing power with #4’s. Yes you can kill squirrels with 7 1/2 shot....but you better aim for their nose and they need to be closer.  It would be my very last choice for a shell for squirrels, those are birdshot, made for killing birds.


I have never hunted squirrel with #4 or 5 shot.  I just may try this.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 8, 2021)

king killer delete said:


> 7.5 works great


 Yep work great for late season doves but will only cripple tree rats.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 8, 2021)

Squirrels have a much tuffer hide than a rabbit or dove...that’s a reason to use the heavier shot,  more energy. You will find #4 & #5 routinely go thru the squirrel....after you bite down on some of that #7.5  bird shot a time or 2, or spend an extra 5 minutes per squirrel trying to get all of it out, you'll Understand. How you hunt dictates what you should hunt with. A still hunter slipping around by himself taking his time can often get close enough for a .410 to be effective, or get away with a modified choke and birdshot if he is close enough. The way I hunt with a dog, 95% of the time the squirrel will be in the biggest tree close and in the upper part. I always, ALWAYS, use high brass #4’s and a full choke when I tote a scatter gun. I carry a.22 rifle most all of the time except for this time of year. Right now our squirrels will timber as soon as they see you or a dog barks at them. A honey hole we go to down in the lower part of the state has such big trees...we found turkey cokes in a 12 gauge is the only way to go. A .410 or 20 gauge is useless. If I take some people hunting that’s never been before, I often will carry a single barrel, it never fails....everybody thinks their a sniper until after about that 3rd squirrel gets away....then I just grin and give them the shotgun and I tote their rifle for them. I always like for the guests to do all the shooting. Just make sure your having fun y’all and take a young un with you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 8, 2021)

I use a .22. If I was going to use a shotgun, I would shoot #4 or #6 shot. No birdshot for squirrels. They are tough little critters. They will twitch for five minutes sometimes with a .22 bullet through their head. I saw my dad get his hand half gnawed off once by a squirrel in his game bag that he addled with a shotgun pellet.


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2021)

Reading this thread is pretty interesting , I’ve killed a few truck loads of squirrel in my time and most were killed with.  #8 bird shot , now I like my 22


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jan 9, 2021)

groundhawg said:


> Yep work great for late season doves but will only cripple tree rats.


So far 7.5 shot has killed 35 this year for me with no problems.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 9, 2021)

Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> So far 7.5 shot has killed 35 this year for me with no problems.


Likely would have been 47 if using #6 shot.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jan 9, 2021)

groundhawg said:


> Likely would have been 47 if using #6 shot.


Lol, only been 3 times.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 9, 2021)

Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> Lol, only been 3 times.


Are you "still/stalk" hunting or hunting with a dog?


----------



## CurLee (Jan 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I use a .22. If I was going to use a shotgun, I would shoot #4 or #6 shot. No birdshot for squirrels. They are tough little critters. They will twitch for five minutes sometimes with a .22 bullet through their head. I saw my dad get his hand half gnawed off once by a squirrel in his game bag that he addled with a shotgun pellet.


Holy cow! Were they able to save any of his hand??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2021)

CurLee said:


> Holy cow! Were they able to save any of his hand??


 "Gnawed half off" is an exaggeration in the literal sense. It bit him badly through the meaty web between his thumb and index finger several times, leaving a hole you could see through. It took it a while to heal, for sure. I was a young kid, and learned several interesting new words that afternoon.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2021)

I use 4s or 5s as they seem to have enough energy to kill in the tall trees and there’s not as much shot to fish out of the meat on closer shots.

Yes, 7.5s will do the job. Just not not my preferred load.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jan 10, 2021)

groundhawg said:


> Are you "still/stalk" hunting or hunting with a dog?


I walk a few yard and then sit and watch for them, and once I see them, I run up and tree them. Most of the shots I’ve taken have been at the top of the tree.


----------



## GregoryB. (Jan 12, 2021)

When I was a kid all we ever used for squirrel was left over #8 shot from dove season. Never had a problem killing them.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 13, 2021)

groundhawg said:


> Yep work great for late season doves but will only cripple tree rats.


What choke do you use?


----------



## Theturtle (Jan 13, 2021)

K


greg j said:


> You hit a squirrel in the head with a sub sonic 22  he's dead. Period. They're not that hard to kill,  same for 7 1/2 shot size.  A couple in the head/ neck and they are dead.


ive killed many with a regular old pellet gun


----------



## salmonhands (Jan 16, 2021)

I'll put in my 2 cents. Killed this fox squirrel today with a 1 1/8oz 7.5 shell, modified choke in my 12ga. She was about 50 ft up a tree and dropped like a rock.


----------



## rlittlejohn (Jan 17, 2021)

I have killed many with a good springer pellet rifle. 7.5s and a good pattern is not a problem. A tight pattern I guess I should say.


----------



## 44magpastor (Jan 23, 2021)

I prefer #6 shot in a tight choke.   But if all I had was 7.5s, I wouldn't let it bother me.  Put the bead on him and knock him out.


----------

